# TO ALL THOSE ATTENDING WOODHALL SPA 16th/17th APRIL



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2011)

I am now looking to collect the balance cheques for this trip as I want to send everything off to the club by the end of February if possible.
If you could send a cheque (made payable to Woodhall Spa) to me for your balance it would be much appreciated. 
Writing your site name on the back of the cheque would assist me in identifying the senders!!
You can post date the cheques until the end of February if you prefer as I say, I am not looking to send these off until the end of the month, middle of March.

The balances outstanding are as follow...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 P1PETE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID 
    19 JUST ONE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

I will, of course, mark each one off as "payment received" as soon as I receive the cheque!

Please send your cheque to
MR R SMITH
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ

As I say, don't forget to make the cheque payable to   *WOODHALL SPA*

Thanking you in anticipation of your prompt response!
Rob


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 5, 2011)

will send the cheque off in the morning.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2011)

Are Woodhall Spa happy getting 20 different cheques after your FP experience?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheque will be in the post to you this evening Rob.


----------



## john0 (Jan 5, 2011)

Something will be in the post to you this evening Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2011)

Are Woodhall Spa happy getting 20 different cheques after your FP experience?
		
Click to expand...

That was The Addington


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2011)

I've heard the following have pulled out.  Haven't they told you yet Rob???




			1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00  
5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00  
9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00  
13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
17 P1PETE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2011)

Something will be in the post to you this evening Rob!  

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, P1Pete has had to pull out due to an injured shoulder. Hope the operation is a success mate.
His place has been filled by "Losttheplot" (Chris) who was the next on the reserve list.
So the updated attendees list looks like this....

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID 
    19 JUST ONE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    1. SNELLY
    2. REGION3 *

Nearer the time I will be posting up teeing off times and groups.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Just to let you know that I am still up for this if there are any other drop-outs.  I would want a single room though...

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

First payment received today...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    1. SNELLY
    2. REGION3 *


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2011)

Jealous as feck that I'm missing out on this, you guys enjoy and take loads of photos for me to gander at.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 6, 2011)

No mention of any prizes though yet....


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 6, 2011)

His place has been filled by "Losttheplot" (Chris) who was the next on the reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the new name too Knob.......    Sorry....... Rob!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

His place has been filled by "Losttheplot" (Chris) who was the next on the reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the new name too Knob.......    Sorry....... Rob!!  

Click to expand...

I'm glad you spotted the deliberate mistake Steve..

I'm pretty good at organising mate but I will warn you that I am not very good with names


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

No mention of any prizes though yet....
		
Click to expand...

It's hardly sponsored by Shanghai Bank!

There aren't any.......... unless the participants would like to contribute a fiver each to a prize fund?
That would give us Â£100.00, enough to have a few prizes.
I was thinking of suggesting a 36 hole stableford competition. First round partners drawn out of the hat, second round (Sunday morning) go out in leaderboard order.
That would be a bit of fun.
We could have Â£50.00 for the winner, Â£30.00 second and Â£20.00 third prize?
Dunno what everyone thinks of that.
If everybody is up for it, could collect on the day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to let you know that I am still up for this if there are any other drop-outs.  I would want a single room though...
		
Click to expand...

Just a word of note. The rooms are "twin" rooms not singles. I apologise for this but the word "twin" got replaced with the word "single" along the way somehow!!
The first 8 rooms I booked were twins, but then only doubles were available for the four remaining players at an additional cost of Â£15.00 each for sole occupancy.
So just to re-iterate. 
The only people who will be in a room by themselves will be the four that have elected for "doubles".
Oooops!
     

This was my original post on the subject when the numbers increased to twenty some months ago!!

*"Have contacted Woodhall Spa, who got in touch with the hotel. I have increased the booking to 20 players, the only problem is that the hotel did not have any twin rooms left so they have allocated 4 double rooms that can be had for single occupancy for an additional Â£15.00. I may well pay the extra and grab one of those myself! So I have room for 20 as long as the last 3 don't mind paying the extra Â£15.00 unless anyone else who booked earlier would like the option of a double room??? Hope that makes sense? Rob" * 

Once again, I apologise for the confusion.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

*SORRY TO CONFUSE THE ISSUE BUT IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF TO ME, COULD YOU MAKE IT PAYABLE TO ME (MR R SMITH) AFTER ALL. IT WILL BE MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO HOLD ALL THE CHEQUES TOGETHER UNTIL SENDING OFF TIME, PAY THEM ALL INTO MY ACCOUNT AND SEND ONE LARGE CHEQUE OFF TO THE CLUB. OF COURSE, IF YOU HAVE SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF ALREADY MADE OUT TO WOODHALL SPA DON'T WORRY. IT WILL SORT ITSELF OUT. TA. ROB*


----------



## Leftie (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob.  There's no need  *TO SHOUT!* 

If HID hasn't posted it yet, I'll steam open the envelope and put a new cheque in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, Timberbonce has now had to pull out, his place has been taken by Snelly.
Latest attendees list looks like this.....

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob.  There's no need  *TO SHOUT!*

Click to expand...

Apologies. Was just trying to get my "point" across


----------



## heronsghyll (Jan 10, 2011)

No mention of any prizes though yet....
		
Click to expand...

It's hardly sponsored by Shanghai Bank!

There aren't any.......... unless the participants would like to contribute a fiver each to a prize fund?
That would give us Â£100.00, enough to have a few prizes.
I was thinking of suggesting a 36 hole stableford competition. First round partners drawn out of the hat, second round (Sunday morning) go out in leaderboard order.
That would be a bit of fun.
We could have Â£50.00 for the winner, Â£30.00 second and Â£20.00 third prize?
Dunno what everyone thinks of that.
If everybody is up for it, could collect on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Rob,  great idea.  Please count me in for the Â£5 prize fund.

I would propose for your consideration the following alternative prizes:

Â£45 for top score over 36 holes
Â£30 for second place over 36 holes
Â£15 for third place over 36 holes

plus

Â£5 for each winner of the seperate 18 holes.

This would serve to give everyone a chance to shoot for their stake money back, regardles of whether they are in the hunt overall.  

I would also suggest the 1st, 2nd and 3rd places are exempt from winning the Â£5 "stake back" prize.  This means you would have 5 winners.

Just a thought for you to consider - but as always your word is law (as the organiser).


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Received two balances today.
Thank you Snelly & Yufuin.
Latest list looks like this...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2011)

Two more payments received today. Thank you Murph and Pieman...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2011)

One more payment received today.
Thanks Rick...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2011)

Another payment received today.
Thanks Rog...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2011)

Smiffy, given that the carries on 6 and 7 are 225 to get to the fairway over the heather, are you long enough to play this course?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Smiffy, given that the carries on 6 and 7 are 225 to get to the fairway over the heather, are you long enough to play this course?
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought not.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: To all those attending Woodhall Spa 16th/17th April*

I'll probably lay up short of the heather and rely on a chip and a putt.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: To all those attending Woodhall Spa 16th/17th April*

Beware of that strategy. There are evil 6 ft deep pot bunkers in the heather, put there to catch any one short. Once in, all you can do is splash out into the heather. Nice.

Oh, and the deepest bunker on the course is 12ft deep. On the 12th.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Smiffy, given that the carries on 6 and 7 are 225 to get to the fairway over the heather, are you long enough to play this course?
		
Click to expand...

Just checked.
You are assuming we're playing off the "championship" tees


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

I did last time, and shot 36 points.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

I did last time, and shot 36 points.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago then, before Shanksville USA?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Long enough.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

I've finally got round to handing 3 cards in at Boars Head and have been given my new handicap of 21.
I may well be up for 36 points myself.
Just think. I now get 21 shots off of Bobmac


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2011)

Just think. I now get 21 shots off of Bobmac
    

Click to expand...

Dream on  
Btw I've spoken to the manager at Woodhall and he's agreed to put your tees ALL the way forward next to the reds so even short-hitting knobs should be able to reach most of the fairways.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Btw I've spoken to the manager at Woodhall and he's agreed to put your tees ALL the way forward next to the reds so even short-hitting knobs should be able to reach most of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

And I'll even throttle back a bit so that you can keep up Bob. How's that?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2011)

Btw I've spoken to the manager at Woodhall and he's agreed to put your tees ALL the way forward next to the reds so even short-hitting knobs should be able to reach most of the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

And I'll even throttle back a bit so that you can keep up Bob. How's that?


Click to expand...


----------



## Losttheplot (Jan 18, 2011)

Rob,

Check your inbox..... Gary (Region3) will be pleased..... 

Have to drop out guys, too many other commitments and its starting to piss the wife off!! 

Have a great time guys.....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: To all those attending Woodhall Spa 16th/17th April*




			Beware of that strategy. There are evil 6 ft deep pot bunkers in the heather, put there to catch any one short. Once in, all you can do is splash out into the heather. Nice.

Oh, and the deepest bunker on the course is 12ft deep. On the 12th.
		
Click to expand...

And there's two, one on each side of the green. But it's ok, the one on the right might only be 11ft deep.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rob,

Check your inbox..... Gary (Region3) will be pleased..... 

Have to drop out guys, too many other commitments and its starting to piss the wife off!! 

Have a great time guys.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm genuinely sorry to hear that Steve. It's a tough balancing act keeping everyone happy.

I've not asked mine yet but fingers crossed


----------



## JustOne (Jan 18, 2011)

I need someone who smokes like a chimney to share a room with......................


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

I need someone who smokes like a chimney to share a room with......................
		
Click to expand...

I'm free!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2011)

You two are worse than Homer and HTL.

Do you have matching pyjamas?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you have matching pyjamas?
		
Click to expand...

They are very similar.
His have red top and tartan bottoms, mine have tartan top and red bottoms. 
Strange thing is, whenever we room share they are the other way round in the morning


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you have matching pyjamas?
		
Click to expand...

They are very similar.
His have red top and tartan bottoms, mine have tartan top and red bottoms. 
Strange thing is, whenever we room share they are the other way round in the morning
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Another two payments received today.
Thanks Richard...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 LOSTTHEPLOT (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00

    RESERVES

    REGION3 *


----------



## JustOne (Jan 18, 2011)

Losttheplot has pulled out (see previous page)



I'll share with you but I'm going on top this time!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2011)

Losttheplot has pulled out (see previous page)
		
Click to expand...

Yep, got that James. Shame, but fully understand his reasons why. Gary (Region3) is very keen to take his place but just needs to get final clearance from his Missus first. I won't change the attendees sheet until he comes back to me with final confirmation as it gets a bit confusing if it's changed beforehand.

I will do the draw for first day groupings soon, but want to put myself in the final group so that I can take some photo's (for the mag) and possible video of everybody teeing off.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gary (Region3) is very keen to take his place but just needs to get final clearance from his Missus first.
		
Click to expand...

Region3 to tower... we have clearance.

Can't wait


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

Region3 to tower... we have clearance.

Can't wait 

Click to expand...

So latest attendees list looks like this...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2011)

Two more payments received.
Thanks Gary & James....

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

Still a few more required lads.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2011)

One more received today. Thanks Chris...


* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

Still a few more required lads.


----------



## vig (Jan 27, 2011)

i'll fire mine and Glenn's off this weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2011)

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

Still a few more required lads.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 29, 2011)

Posted mine Thursday Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2011)

Posted mine Thursday Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Received today Anthony.
Thanks mate.
Rob

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

Still a few more required lads.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 30, 2011)

Posted mine Thursday Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Received today Anthony.
Thanks mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Did you like the love letter?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you like the love letter?   

Click to expand...

Loved it!
The Missus looked at me a bit funny though...   

One more received today, thanks Phil.
Rob

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL *

Still a few more required lads.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2011)

One more deposit received today.
Thanks Pro V....


* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL *

Just a couple more and we're there.
Come on lads, pull yer fingers out


----------



## vig (Feb 9, 2011)

I am now looking to collect the balance cheques for this trip as I want to send everything off to the club by the end of February if possible.
If you could send a cheque (made payable to Woodhall Spa) to me for your balance it would be much appreciated. 
Writing your site name on the back of the cheque would assist me in identifying the senders!!
You can post date the cheques until the end of February if you prefer as I say, I am not looking to send these off until the end of the month, middle of March.

The balances outstanding are as follow...

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    2 RICHARDC (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£85.00 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    4 YUFUIN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    5 RICKG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    6 CENTURYG5 (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    8 GLENN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    9 PIEMAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£91.00 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    14 DUNCAN (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 TIMBERBONCE (DOUBLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£115.00 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    17 P1PETE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    18 SMIFFY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID 
    19 JUST ONE (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    20 WHEREDITGO (SINGLE ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 *

I will, of course, mark each one off as "payment received" as soon as I receive the cheque!

Please send your cheque to
MR R SMITH
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ

As I say, don't forget to make the cheque payable to   *WOODHALL SPA*

Thanking you in anticipation of your prompt response!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob you cock....    what does it say.   "make the cheque payable to WOODHALL SPA"


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob you cock....    what does it say.   "make the cheque payable to WOODHALL SPA"
		
Click to expand...

Not about 8 posts later....




*SORRY TO CONFUSE THE ISSUE BUT IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF TO ME, COULD YOU MAKE IT PAYABLE TO ME (MR R SMITH) AFTER ALL. IT WILL BE MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO HOLD ALL THE CHEQUES TOGETHER UNTIL SENDING OFF TIME, PAY THEM ALL INTO MY ACCOUNT AND SEND ONE LARGE CHEQUE OFF TO THE CLUB. OF COURSE, IF YOU HAVE SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF ALREADY MADE OUT TO WOODHALL SPA DON'T WORRY. IT WILL SORT ITSELF OUT. TA. ROB*

Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob you cock....    what does it say.   "make the cheque payable to WOODHALL SPA"
		
Click to expand...

Not about 8 posts later....




*SORRY TO CONFUSE THE ISSUE BUT IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF TO ME, COULD YOU MAKE IT PAYABLE TO ME (MR R SMITH) AFTER ALL. IT WILL BE MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO HOLD ALL THE CHEQUES TOGETHER UNTIL SENDING OFF TIME, PAY THEM ALL INTO MY ACCOUNT AND SEND ONE LARGE CHEQUE OFF TO THE CLUB. OF COURSE, IF YOU HAVE SENT YOUR CHEQUE OFF ALREADY MADE OUT TO WOODHALL SPA DON'T WORRY. IT WILL SORT ITSELF OUT. TA. ROB*

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

Why would I read 8 posts later?
When you buy a book do you turn to page 8 to see what the book is?...  No!!!  read read the cover ???????


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£100.00 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL *

Two more to come and then the money is away


----------



## vig (Feb 9, 2011)

On a more serious note, need to acquire a handicap cert for the two days for my son.  Can anyone help?  PM please


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

On a more serious note, need to acquire a handicap cert for the two days for my son.  Can anyone help?  PM please
		
Click to expand...

I'd lend him mine, but if I can't play to it he won't


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2011)

Based on the fact that I know some people are travelling up together, I have tried to arrange some kind of room allocation.
Hope the following is OK???......

* 
DOUBLES  

LEFTIE 
YUFUIN 
HERONSGHYLL 
SNELLY  

TWINS  

SMIFFY & RAY TAYLOR 
JUSTONE & REGION 3 
MURPHTHEMOG & PIEMAN 
RICHARD C & CHARLIE 
GRUMPYJOCK & FOREFORTHEDAY 
CENTURYG5 & WHEREDITGO 
PRO_V_WAN KENOBI & RICKG 
VIG & GLENN*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2011)

One more payment received today, (thanks Bill), just Ray Taylors to collect and the jobs a good 'un.
Thanks to all for getting this sorted so promptly and smoothly. 
Roll on April 16th
    


* 1 LEFTIE (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    2 RICHARDC (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    3 GRUMPYJOCK (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    4 YUFUIN (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    5 RICKG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    6 CENTURYG5 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    7 VIG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    8 GLENN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    9 PIEMAN (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    10 HERONSGHYLL (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    11 PRO-V-WAN KANOBI (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    12 MURPHTHEMOG (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    13 FOREFORTHEDAY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    14 RAY TAYLOR (TWIN ROOM) BALANCE Â£110.00 
    15 SNELLY (DOUBLE ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    16 RICHARD C'S F.I.L. (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    17 REGION3 (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    18 SMIFFY (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL 
    19 JUST ONE (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL
    20 WHEREDITGO (TWIN ROOM) PAID IN FULL *


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just to let you all know that the balance has been sent off today to Woodhall Spa, everything paid for. Now we've just got to pray for decent weather.
Fingers crossed, and a big thank you to everybody for getting their monies to me in good time.
Cheers lads
Rob


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to let you all know that the balance has been sent off today to Woodhall Spa, everything paid for. Now we've just got to pray for decent weather.
Fingers crossed, and a big thank you to everybody for getting their monies to me in good time.
Cheers lads
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I think it is more of a THANK YOU for having the hassle of organising.  Without your efforts we woud have no event.

Sincere thanks.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to let you all know that the balance has been sent off today to Woodhall Spa, everything paid for. Now we've just got to pray for decent weather.
Fingers crossed, and a big thank you to everybody for getting their monies to me in good time.
Cheers lads
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I think it is more of a THANK YOU for having the hassle of organising.  Without your efforts we woud have no event.

Sincere thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear!!

Now if you could just organise the weather too....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it is more of a THANK YOU for having the hassle of organising.  Without your efforts we woud have no event.

Sincere thanks.
		
Click to expand...





			Hear hear!!
Now if you could just organise the weather too.... 

Click to expand...

No need to thank me lads. I enjoy doing it, especially when it all runs as smoothly as it has done.
I'll do my best with the weather. I don't have a very good record with that though


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Mar 22, 2011)

I am really sorry guys but I am going to have to call off. My best mate (although that will have to be reviewed) has decided to have a 50th birthday bash on the 16th and 17th of April. I leave the room and green fees at your disposal. Perhaps if somebody takes the space they can contribute to the prize fund. I am gutted but thatâ€™s life, nothing arranged for weeks then it all happens at the same time. 

Enjoyâ€¦ Hope to see you all soon. By the way Smiffy my name is Brian.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am really sorry guys but I am going to have to call off. My best mate (although that will have to be reviewed) has decided to have a 50th birthday bash on the 16th and 17th of April. I leave the room and green fees at your disposal. Perhaps if somebody takes the space they can contribute to the prize fund. I am gutted but thatâ€™s life, nothing arranged for weeks then it all happens at the same time. 

Enjoyâ€¦ Hope to see you all soon. By the way Smiffy my name is Brian.
		
Click to expand...

Why must I already have plans this weekend! 

Totally gutted for you PVWan


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2011)

I am really sorry guys but I am going to have to call off. My best mate (although that will have to be reviewed) has decided to have a 50th birthday bash on the 16th and 17th of April. I leave the room and green fees at your disposal. Perhaps if somebody takes the space they can contribute to the prize fund. I am gutted but thatâ€™s life, nothing arranged for weeks then it all happens at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear this Brian.
PM sent mate


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2011)

I expect you have a reserve list for this?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2011)

I expect you have a reserve list for this?
		
Click to expand...

TXL was 1st reserve, and I have PM'd him Bob. If he is no longer up for it, I will let you know mate
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bad luck Brian, gutted for you.


----------



## TXL (Mar 23, 2011)

TXL was 1st reserve, and I have PM'd him Bob. If he is no longer up for it, I will let you know mate
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Have responded to Rob accepting the place.

Very sorry to hear your bad luck Brian, will PM you regarding finances.


----------

